# I haven't been slacking



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Went to a Polish Festival in Toledo a few weeks ago. Weather was terrible - only had 25-30% of expected attendance. Still sold 66 ready made items and just finished the last of the 8 custom orders we got. The round ones are 24" across. Plus I flew out to Commiefornia and brought a vehicle back for the wife's boss in between. Getting ready for the big Detroit area Polish shindig in about a month.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Looking good John , those turned out very well . Third and forth pic down , I was wondering what type of wood you are using ?


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Looking good John.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

RainMan 2.0 said:


> Third and forth pic down , I was wondering what type of wood you are using ?


The birds are from glued up baltic birch boards from Menards.

Round ones are from pre-made pine 1 inch thick blanks from Menards and Lowes.

The Retreat is a PTL 1x6 that I squared the edges on and glued up with Titebond III Ultimate. They're going to finish it.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Looks great John! Ready for that second machine yet?

What kind of bird is that supposed to be?


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Looks great John! Ready for that second machine yet?
> 
> What kind of bird is that supposed to be?



I'm saving for it!! Haven't decided which way to go but got a little while to narrow things down. It will happen!!


It's a Hoopoe Bird. Also known as a Dudek - which is the family name of the lady that ordered them. She was happy. That's all that counts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Man, you sure know your market! Nice work on your business skills, which are as good as your CNC skills. I had a friend years ago who used to buy California cars and drive them back to Iowa. Calif. cars aren't rusted out because we don't have to use salt.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Something that happened by accident Tom. Started with a casual conversation with my Polish neighbor. Sure didn't plan it that way.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Those are beautiful, John. Your a real going machine putting out such nice work like that. Keep the pictures coming, you keep getting better every time.
Herb


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

honesttjohn said:


> Something that happened by accident Tom. Started with a casual conversation with my Polish neighbor. Sure didn't plan it that way.



Too bad those accidents don't happen often. Maybe have more casual conversations
w/ other neighbors. Never know when then the Harley scene comes into play.


O/T... is it possible to do a backside to that Polish Eagle? Or just do double sided
and place it outside to catch some wind ... wait.... wind chimes!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

UglySign said:


> Too bad those accidents don't happen often. Maybe have more casual conversations
> w/ other neighbors. Never know when then the Harley scene comes into play.
> 
> 
> ...


I always have a few Harley things sitting on the side. Gotta watch it cause they frown on those sort of things.

The backside of the eagle is possible if you can get or make the file. Too much trouble for me to mess with.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

Slacker


----------

